# how to paint cloth



## z4ch001 (May 3, 2008)

i am starting a cawdor gang and would like to know-what is the best way to paint the cloth on him.the rest is fine just i have never actually painted cloth yet:grin:


----------



## Wiggles 3.0 (May 13, 2008)

here is an article the basics of painting cloth (in red and white)

http://www.coolminiornot.com/article/aid/636

and here is one for custom colors

http://www.coolminiornot.com/article/aid/615

hope they help:biggrin::good:


----------

